# plow-steel



## Guillem1

¿Alguien puede decirme cómo se dice plow-steel en español?
Rope will be improved plow‑steel.

Si os sirve de algo el plow-steel es un acero de alta resistencia que se usa principalmente para fabricar cables..Gracias.


----------



## Ritoha

¡Hola, bienvenido al foro!
Mi intento  plow steel(Ips)= cable de acero de arado.


----------



## ErOtto

Me parece "demasiado literal". Si bien el término ingles se debe a que en sus orígenes se hicieron para "atar" el arado al tractor, desde el punto de vista técnico (por lo que he visto) describe a un tipo de cable de acero al carbono cuyo porcentaje de carbono oscila entre el 0,05 y el 0,7 %.

Ante la duda y a falta de otras opciones yo optaría por poner cables de acero al carbono... pero no soy especialista y desconozco si hay un término concreto en español. Saludos.


----------



## Guillem1

Bueno, ya me inventaré algo. Gracias igualmente


----------



## Ritoha

Prueba este,
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=plow+steel+grade&meta=&aq=1&oq=plow+steel


----------



## Ritoha

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...ws3jDA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5Este también,


----------



## pamzinha

¡Hola! El plow-steel es acero al carbono... ahora, dependiendo del porcentaje del carbono puede ser acero dulce, acero semi-dulce, etc.


----------



## Jesarib

Mmmm... un hilo algo antiguo.
Aunque es una traducción literal, el grado más común de cable hoy en día se denomina Extra Improved Plow Steel Grade (*acero de arado* extra mejorado) (XIP®).

La mayoría de los fabricantes de cables usan esta traducción en sus folletos en español. Saludos.


----------



## camo200

Es un arado de acero, no un acero de arado.


----------



## Radioajo

"Arado"? En serio?


----------



## camo200

Acero arado, perdón
Glosario Técnico On-line


----------

